# Need Arc Audio Black Series Review



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been searching through every car audio forum for any and all information and public opinion on the Arc Audio Black Series Subwoofer's. I am currently upgrading my system and am very much thinking of getting them, but I want to know what the public thinks about them, and how they compare to other subs at that level. Any and all information will be helpful and appreciated.

The specific sub's I have in mind are 2 Arc Audio Black series 12's running off the Arc Audio KS 1200.1 amp. I am not very knowledgeable when it comes to wiring, sub box's etc. So please make any responses as "dumb" as possible, this install is being done professionally, not by me.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Call Arc and talk to Fred. He'll hook you up. FWIW, thr Black 12s sound awesome.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, I have since already contacted Arc Audio, I spoke with another audio tech, but he gave me some really great information. Im going to go ahead and go with the 2 arc black 12's and the KS1200.1 amp.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you will be very happy. Excellent output and Accurate SQ


----------

